# Low Income Programs



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 4, 2018)

These are programs that can help out a low-income senior. I wanted to start a thread where we can list someof the non-government programs that are designed for low income. We all know about the regular government programs; but there are other benefits offered by different companies that will help out a low income senior. 

The first one that I want to mention is Amazon Prime. 
If you are low income and have a SNAP card, then you can get Amazon Prime for a little over $5 per month, and pay for it on a monthly basis. You have all of the benefits of any Prime account, including the Prime Music, Video, and Prime Reading, as well as the free 2-day shipping. 
Here is the link for the Amazon program:
https://www.amazon.com/l/1625699401...qmt=b&hvbmt=bb&hvdev=t&ref=pd_sl_81ywlstb90_e


I was researching low-income internet services, and there are actually quite a few of them, but not all of them are good everywhere or have the same requirements, and some only cover low-income families that have school-age children. 
Here is a great website that has information about many of the programs, where they cover and what each one costs. Most of them are for slower speed internet, and cost between $5-$10 per month. 

https://www.cheapinternet.com/low-income-internet


----------



## HipGnosis (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks for sharing the info about Amazon Prime (but it's $6/mo).  I will have to see if I can get it just on the months I need it.

I've got 'Access' internet thru AT&T; $10/mo for 10Mbs.   I found it when my 'economy' 2.5Mbs internet went from $12 to $20.  

I wish I had other programs to share - I will if I find any.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 28, 2022)

I really like that Amazon accepts EBT for some of the food items, although not all of them.  I think that it depends on who the seller is, because you can find the same item, some accept EBT and some do not. 
Today, I was ordering some of the Bob’s Red Mill extra thick oatmeal, and there was a little coupon that popped up and said I could save $10 if I was ordering more than $20 worth of the oatmeal. 
The package of oatmeal was $15, so I ordered 2 of them, and then checked off the coupon code. When I paid, it subtracted off the $10, making my total just over $21 (EBT) for the rolled oats thick cut. 
Now that I have found this out, I will be watching for similar discounts when ordering food from Amazon with EBT.  Here is what it looks like, and you have to be sure to “clip” the coupon.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 28, 2022)

In my experience, most community centers, YM/YWCAs, etc., provide free or discounted memberships to low income people.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 28, 2022)

I don’t think the YMCA  that we have does that; but we do have the Silver Sneakers membership as part of our Medicare Advantage program, and it works with the Wellness Center ; so we go to the fitness center several times a week, and there is no cost unless a person wants a private trainer, or one of the other membership benefits that cost extra.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2022)

It's often worth wile to ask at any store you'd consider shopping at, if they have a senior discount.
  It is sometimes not posted, and even my dear 90-year-old family member (obviously looks well over 65 )
does not get offered it or told about it, unless he specifically asks if they have one.

Often, the senior discount is only given on their specific 1 or 2 days each week, but often, it's worth that pre-planning, especially if it's 10% or more off, (sometimes is 20% off) and if it applies to things on sale, most stores give you both discounts on a purchase. (Some don't, so another thing worth asking!)

I was surprised to get a few wonderful flower bulbs, at a Greenhouse garden store, at the double discount, after I asked.
I hadn't assumed that an independent store of that type, would have senior discount prices, but they do.


----------

